# HAPPY 8th BIRTHDAY to Monty, my little boy



## Gldnlover (Mar 17, 2013)

*Happy 8th Birthday Monty*

Hey mister, well this day, your birthday is almost over. This has been the toughest day since you went to the bridge. Mom and dad miss you terribly. Instead of picking out goodies for you, we just let the day go by. I can't believe how much I wish I could hold you one more time. We really, really miss you. Life is just not the same. We will always love you and think about you. HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE BOY, Love you lots, mom and dad


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so sorry Monty cannot be with you for his 8th birthday. Happy birthday, Monty; wherever you are now, you are so missed.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 8th Birthday sweet Monty. Hope my Buddy was with you on your big day. We will all celebrate birthdays together again, just not today.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Monty, I'm sure Monty played with many friends at the bridge,


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy birthday Monty...you were loved, and are missed..


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy birthday at the Bridge, Monty! I'm sure our furbabies celebrated with you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Monty*

Happy Birthday at the Bridge, Monty!
What a beautiful boy you are!


----------



## Gldnlover (Mar 17, 2013)

Monty, sorry I haven't been here lately. Just can't get over the fact that you are not here. I know you're watching us. We miss you mister. Still wish you were with us. Yogi is trying and getting better. Dad's not doing well, RA's getting worse. Ever since you left us he has not been doing much. He's still warming up to Yogi. We love you Monty, now and forever. Mom and dad.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

One thing I do on the birthday of my Abigail and Emma is make a donation of toys, food, or money to a shelter or rescue group in memory of my girls that have passed on. 

Losing our companions is such a hard thing to go through.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Those anniversaries are really hard, I am tearing up hearing the pain in your post. I understand my friend, and sending you hugs!


----------

